# One for Seamus . . . a bit rude so be warned!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this genuine - hilarious if it is!!

.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fake I beleive but... priceless :lol: 

Here is the Gracious Lady wishing seamus a Happy Christmas

Dave p


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Fake I beleive but... priceless :lol:
> 
> Here is the Gracious Lady wishing seamus a Happy Christmas
> 
> Dave p


Would that be Queen Bet


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Even if it is faked I'd still give it 10 minutes before you go inside. 8O 
Just in case.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Has she got a ciggy in her fingers?
Alan


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Nah, its obviously real, you can see the smug look on the greeks face, he's the one who dropped it, and it was not a silent one either, as everyone reacted immediatly and turned to look at him (no waiting for the royle whiff) apart from the bloody German woman who is genuinely mortified.
Young Hewitt caught it full on and in spite of his army training is trying not to throw up.

On a more serious note its obvious the contempt they have for all you groggles, that when asked to perform the tedious task of appearing in front of their subjects, they show their appreciation by vying to be the first to let one rip.
seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Fake I beleive but... priceless :lol:
> 
> Here is the Gracious Lady wishing seamus a Happy Christmas
> 
> Dave p


I beleive she is muttering "200 years ago ya Scottish/Irish beep beep an I'd have yer beeb beeping head!"
seamus.


----------

